# Review-Britemax #4 Black Max polishing glaze.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

One of the Britemax range that Matt @ i4detailing kindly gave me to assess and pass on my thoughts.

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/britemax_black_max_1.html

Whilst this is primarily a machine glaze it can also be applied by hand, today gave me the opportunity to try it out on one of my regular clients Mini.










It appears to be quite a thick glaze which would leave me to believe it is quite heavy with fillers, it will be interesting when I get the opportunity to apply via machine how it performs,










There are similaritys between this and Poorboys Black hole in appearance and application by hand, goes on quite thickly and according to the directions is best applied in an circular motion of which I tried and then reverted to straight motions vertically and horizontal for even coverage.










Applied to the whole vehicle and even in a temp of 2 degrees cured immediately, removal was effortless and totally different from Blackhole glaze as I have found that to be tough on the few times I've used it and to the point of removing from my products.




























The labelling indicates it is best used on dark paints and removes fine polishing lines and swirls, wether this is by filling or it has abrasives I'm unsure until I test by machine and follow with a IPA wipe down.

Finish once removed,





































As already said yet to use by machine application so will update upon further testing, but initial thoughts are another competent product from the Britemax range.:thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice little review there Rob :thumb:

Be interesting to see how well it does via machine. Could you try both the rotary and PC if you have one. It could be a nice quick once over product. Is it just a pure glaze, so I take it you still added an LSP.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

ads2k said:


> Nice little review there Rob :thumb:
> 
> Be interesting to see how well it does via machine. Could you try both the rotary and PC if you have one. It could be a nice quick once over product. Is it just a pure glaze, so I take it you still added an LSP.


Just for you Adam will do both rotary and orbital.:thumb:

Yep still needs LSP to protect.


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

Nice one Rob. Looks like easy product to use for quick covering up when full correction isn't possible.

Can I give you a quick hand when testing DA application please?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

flyfs6 said:


> Nice one Rob. Looks like easy product to use for quick covering up when full correction isn't possible.
> 
> Can I give you a quick hand when testing DA application please?


Thanks for the offer but it will probably be a spur of the moment test.:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice review there, thanks for that 

Britemax are not a range I can say I have ever used, with the detailing scene exploding its rather hard (and expensive!) to keep up with them all, especially when your select ranges do everything you want. But always nice to see new ranges and products to keep manufacturers striving to produce better


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

I use the PB black hole and have found it to be pretty good, but i mite give this a go as like u said Rob i have found it hard to remove at times


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

looks very similar to poorboys blackhole, nice review rob


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Nice review there, thanks for that
> 
> Britemax are not a range I can say I have ever used, with the detailing scene exploding its rather hard (and expensive!) to keep up with them all, especially when your select ranges do everything you want. But always nice to see new ranges and products to keep manufacturers striving to produce better


Thanks Dave and totally agree with your comments, had the opportunity in the summer along with Bryan D&S to test a few of the Britemax products out on Matt i4 detailings Clio trophy, was impressed with the range and the thought that had gone into the labelling ie, colour coding with the pads etc..
Currently carry a lot of products also which are tried and tested from other manufacturers, so when given the chance to try something new from lesser known manufacturers it's always refreshing.
Once some of my current products are done will definately be adding some more Britemax products to the range for the summer.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

*Updated machine application.*

As promised a quick review with machine application, paintwork was in excellent order on this regular clients Galaxy as you would expect.
So will have to wait until I come across something swirly and dull to find out it's filling or corrective abilities.

Panel divided by tape, right hand side for Porter Cable and left for Rotary application.



















A couple of blobs on a 3m finishing pad via the PC (random orbital)










Applied on speed 3 and worked up to speed 5 for about 1 1/2 mins, now it's been a while since I last used the orbital so it felt a little strange applying and working the product, but as stated this may just be me not being used to using it.

Applied and worked,










Removed, again as per the hand application it was effortless to buff,










Other side and same amount of product and pad via the rotary, applied at 800rpm and worked for the same amount of time at 1000 rpm as indicated on the bottle, this seemed much smoother but then I'm far more familiar with the machine and it's action being completely different,










Applied and worked,










Removed with ease,










Definately added a deep gloss to the finish and went on with a far thinner coverage opposed to hand application, a competent product either by machine or hand, a little less effort to apply and an even coverage though by machine.

Finished pics prior to wax/sealant.




























Will update further once I get a swirly number in.:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

looks good - will be interesting to find out abrasive levels as well as it certainly looks to leave a very nice finish.

Interesting the Britemax stuff IMHO - rather low profile brand and packaging etc leads to a rather unexciting image at first glance, but the 1 product I have used to date (the a-s QD) was superb :thumb:


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> Interesting the Britemax stuff IMHO - rather low profile brand and packaging etc leads to a rather unexciting image at first glance


I agree, the youngest daughters Saxo wheels have one coat of Britemax #5 Extreme Polymer Sealent and are looking and lasting very well during some bad conditions.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> Interesting the Britemax stuff IMHO - rather low profile brand and packaging etc leads to a rather unexciting image at first glance, but the 1 product I have used to date (the a-s QD) was superb :thumb:


I have always found this attracting in a product, something thats not as fashionable holds a certain appeal to me and also goes on it's own merits and not hype, when I first started out and before I found forums I would often buy products on reviews and claims from manufacturers, and almost to the stage convince myself they were wonder products because of the flash packaging and name, as they say you learn through experience.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Finerdetails said:


> looks very similar to poorboys blackhole


I thought that as soon as i saw the bottle....looks very similar on the pads etc too.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks for the added review Rob :thumb:

Does look like it leaves a nice glossy finish and if it's that easy to use that I think it's a winner.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Both review are showing a lot of promising features of the glaze. As you said there is still unanswered question regarding if it has correctional abilities. But time will tell and I guessing you will get you hands on something soon. To help answered these questions.

Could well be another product in the arsenal.
Thanks for the reviews Rob.:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Just to clear up it is not Blackhole but similar, just braved the cold outside and took pictures of the 2, dedication for you.

Blackhole smells of grapes, and has a mauve colour. 
Britemax #4 has a different sweeter smell.


----------



## SamurI (Dec 29, 2006)

Did you ever get to try this out on a swirly rob?

Be interested in how it fairs as im looking to try out some Britemax gear from Mat this year.

Thanks

Ben


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Gleammachine, good review there squire!

I've been using the full range of Britemax polishes for a wee while now, and I absolutely love them. Very easy to work with and give great results! In fact, their whole range has impressed me so much that I have nearly everything they do and have not once found a product I don't like. Pads, cleaners, polishes, QD, you name it, it's all good and well worth a try.


----------



## thehulk2002 (Mar 16, 2011)

new to detaling now would you use this product after polishing your car after putting P1 on it or instead of a wax ?


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

use this after a polishing compound, such as P1, but before a wax or sealant, as being a glaze it will not leave any protection


----------



## thehulk2002 (Mar 16, 2011)

thank you mate would I get better result with a DA polisher as I have never used one ever always done it by hand.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I've never used this myself but have read comments it works well when applied with DA.

but are the extra benefits worth the cost of buying a DA if you haven't already got one, probably not in my opinion.


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

thehulk2002 said:


> thank you mate would I get better result with a DA polisher as I have never used one ever always done it by hand.


No you can use Black Max by hand, no problem. Being polymer based it will prep the paint surface perfectly making sure you get the best bond and durability from your wax. :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Think Black Hole, but better :thumb:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

This is how I mainly use it, I find hand application quick and easy with a nice finish once buffed,
Great product.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Dragging up an old post i know, but to save starting a new post id like to know if this blackmax being polymer based is suitable for use under a polymer sealant aswell as a wax? Cheers


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

deegan1979 said:


> Dragging up an old post i know, but to save starting a new post id like to know if this blackmax being polymer based is suitable for use under a polymer sealant aswell as a wax? Cheers


Yes, it works great with both sealant and wax


----------

